# Share BSNL Broadband Home Unlimited 750 plan?



## ashnu_tnj (Jan 27, 2009)

I am under Bsnl home UL750 plan.They provided a modem with 4 ethernet ports and 1 usb port( smartAX MT841 ).I have two computers that i use to connect to the modem port1 and port2.i am able to connect to internet from each computer separately.But when one computer is connected to internet and i connect my other computer it says user name and password is wrong(i.e, the un and pass is currently being used).how can i connect to internet from both computers simultaneously?is there any procedure for it?


----------



## icebags (Jan 27, 2009)

cyheck this :

*www.calcuttatelephones.com/dataoneinstall/menu.html


----------



## ashnu_tnj (Jan 29, 2009)

Thank You..Helped a lot...


----------

